# Driveway detailers?????



## RyanSpencer (Apr 27, 2013)

Comments please.........


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always found bricks and tarmac a pain to polish.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what kind of 'comments'....


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I've always found bricks and tarmac a pain to polish.


I think the imprinted concrete driveways are a bit easier to do....
the biggest problem was claying :lol:.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would suggest that not a lot of thought went into the OP


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My drive is gravel. I'm buggered if I'm polishing all the stones..


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

i tried this, but the iron x wasn't shifting the weeds, the crystal rock wasn't bonding to the gravel very well so I gave it up as a bad job


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

PugIain said:


> My drive is gravel. I'm buggered if I'm polishing all the stones..


The last time I done a gravel drive, I grazed all my knuckles.....
Everyone calls me a knuckle dragger now :lol:.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I've always found bricks and tarmac a pain to polish.


+1. Is even worse when you share the driveway with two neighbours. Sooooo many more bricks to clean. Worst bit is the dirt buildup in any cracks where the weeds get through. 

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who has 'Driveway Detailing OCD' :thumb:.
I've so long wanted to do a thread on this but thought people would think I'm a bit wierd :lol:.


----------



## RyanSpencer (Apr 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha........


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I find by raising the car slightly and jet washing at a 45 degrees angle upwards, I avoid blowing any grit towards the blockwork.:tumbleweed:


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Ask a silly question ...... Get some great answers.:lol:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

RyanSpencer said:


> Comments please.........


Rain is the enemy :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I just give mine a good snow foam, makes me think its winter again.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I've actually resorted to foaming the slabs and pressure rinsing. Done the same for my concrete fence posts and gravel boards. Brings them up tip top.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Love it!!! Responces like this make me chuckle. Havent seen the forum come together to produce some utter tosh on a mass scale for a while!! 

CHEERS GUYS


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

On a more serious not i dont see whats wrong with detailing on your own private drive. Alright you have to make some compromises due to weather. But atleast its private land and not a open public place like a car park.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Costs me a fortune in aerospace 303 to do my drive:thumb:


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

I've just bought a 3.5m x 4m gazebo that's pretty much pop up with sides etc £119 and is perfect for all weather


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would trust some "driveway detailers" over so called professionals....

But to detail my driveway I use the karcher attachment and AS G101

Comes up minty fresh... 

then I re-sand... got to re-sand... 

:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Used to use a hard weeping brush on the drive before I joined DW. Since being here I've realised that my broom was inflicting heavy swirl marks on my block paving, so now use a touchless method on my driveway.

I don't touch it and get someone else to clean it for me.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

trv8 said:


> I think the imprinted concrete driveways are a bit easier to do....
> the biggest problem was claying :lol:.


Agree. Especially that I do buy the advice to throw it away as soon it touches the ground because it may cause even more scratches otherwise.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

What wax do people recommend for black tarmac?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> Used to use a hard weeping brush on the drive before I joined DW. Since being here I've realised that my broom was inflicting heavy swirl marks on my block paving, so now use a touchless method on my driveway.
> 
> I don't touch it and get someone else to clean it for me.


:lol::lol: I hope they do the two bucket method. :lol:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

s29nta said:


> What wax do people recommend for black tarmac?


I dunno about wax as I never got that far but whatever you do...

DO NOT use AG Intensive Tar Remover to clean your drive. :wall:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

You shoud see my mates drive. Absolutely covered in tar it was, so much so that the grit had got ingrained. The sheer amount of Tar-X was absurd. Fair to say we took a fair few microns off that day. 
Didn't get a chance to put an LSP on it and the drive has attracted the mud and dirt like no ones business.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I would trust some "driveway detailers" over so called professionals....
> 
> But to detail my driveway I use the karcher attachment and AS G101
> 
> ...


Got mine to do maybe sometime soon but yeah its all about the re sand :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I have got a moss problem on mine and theres this bloody car in the way which the owner insists I clean so the drive only ever gets a quick valet rather than a full detail :lol:. Mind you the dirt blaster lance does a good job usually but the moss has really taken hold this time to the point of ripping up tarmac is the only way to get it off. Jeyes fluid to the rescue me thinks.

EDIT: Originally thought the title was driveaway detailers. Had images of guys in a van stopping beside random cars and whipping out the polishers etc before driving off - "hit and run detailing" :lol:. Could be a good business strategy - fix up one panel and leave a card on the windscreen with the details of where to get the rest sorted


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a gravel drive, got to keep the rotary speed right down for obvious reasons.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

LeeH said:


> I have a gravel drive, got to keep the rotary speed right down for obvious reasons.


I tried pressure washing mine, ended up with a badly stone chipped car!


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

How do I remove them pesky tyre tracks from mine? Am I gonna have to resort to wet sanding?


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

PeanuckleJive said:


> How do I remove them pesky tyre tracks from mine? Am I gonna have to resort to wet sanding?


A respray might be needed if the tyre tracks have struck through!

Do you have any pictures so we can offer better advice?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mines needed a good de-tarring. Took bloody ages with tardis. Next time I'd just use a digger


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually did 'detail' by driveway last summer.

1. Weed killer
2. Brick Cleaner
3. Pressure Wash
3. Re-Sand
4. Apply Resiblock Sealant.

wait for rain, stand back and watch the beading.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I sweep once a week if that


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jetwash,stiff broom and done


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

I spray Chemical Guys Diablo Wheel cleaner on everything. It makes everything beed!

Try it on your flowers...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

PugIain said:


> My drive is gravel. I'm buggered if I'm polishing all the stones..


:lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

you tried cleaning a gravel driveway with a cotton bud, then getting all the stones to line up - shocking


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Jetwash,stiff broom and done


:doublesho
Won't someone please think of the tarmac swirls!!!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> :doublesho
> Won't someone please think of the tarmac swirls!!!!


I feel your pain. Newbies and there brooms and brushes.

A steam cleaner with a mild degreaser should do most of the work.

TOP RIP:- Over shoes for your footwear. Should reduce any scuffing or marring of the softer tarmacs likes Japanese and Korean, the German tarmacs are quite a bit harder.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

svended said:


> TOP RIP:- Over shoes for your footwear. Should reduce any scuffing or marring of the softer tarmacs likes Japanese and Korean, the German tarmacs are quite a bit harder.


Ain't that the truth - the last time I wet sanded German tarmac, took me hours to even rough up the surface. wore out 260 sheets of 2000grit :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive just toothpicked my 11th brick now, 287 to go.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Surely a couple of litres of Wonder Wheels would do the job (after all everyone says its just brick acid)?

Not sure the environment would thank you for it though.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Waiting for the first 50/50 drive picture to be posted :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

got a problem guys my masking tape does'nt seem to want to stick to the wet floor any idea's would be a great help :lol:


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

Gadgetguy said:


> Waiting for the first 50/50 drive picture to be posted :lol:


No 50/50 shots but the beading is insane. Will upload pic tomorrow


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

suspal said:


> got a problem guys my masking tape does'nt seem to want to stick to the wet floor any idea's would be a great help :lol:


Use "duck" tape...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I would trust some "driveway detailers" over so called professionals....
> 
> But to detail my driveway I use the karcher attachment and AS G101
> 
> ...


Same for me, g101 kills the moss on my tarmac no problems :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol: I bet the OP is really glad he asked now... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

I gave up, as the last gravel drive I did was full of stone chips. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

jolls said:


> Use "duck" tape...


does that mean i have to ask for peking duck tape as it's proberbly made in china


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Worst bit for me is the wear on the foam pads when I'm using the DA on my drive. Very hard finish on Portland cement.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

204driver said:


> Worst bit for me is the wear on the foam pads when I'm using the DA on my drive. Very hard finish on Portland cement.


You need one of these on your DA for correcting cement:










:devil:


----------



## novaecosse (Mar 17, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> You need one of these on your DA for correcting cement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Metal disc... it's a Stone one you need :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I employed a friendly Japanese guy to do my drive and he put swirls in the sand.

I went ape and told him it needed to be flat no swirls.

Forty five minutes later I went out and he has steam rollered the lot.

Did he check the depth, No he didnt. I have a dip in it now.

Can anyone help?????????????


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Same for me, g101 kills the moss on my tarmac no problems :thumb:


I tried G101 but didnt seem to do much. Do you agitate it or not?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I have detailed a smoke damaged stone patio recently..


----------

